# DIY Arrow Tracking Device: RFID sticker?



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Admittedly, I know very little about the controversial RFID technologies. However, because no one in the archery industry (as of yet) has released an arrow or add-on that can aid in deer recovery, I wonder if someone has done any of their own ******* engineering to that effect. 

Any thoughts, ideas, successes or failures are welcome!


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

I have been giving it some thought. Would work with the lighted nock battery. Have not found one small enough yet. Prices are coming down and the mini gps are getting smaller


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Does "mini gps" means the tracking radio to help you find the sticker/chip? Do the chips/stickers themselves need a battery?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.google.com/patents/US7632199


----------



## BroColt (Aug 3, 2014)

The chip would need some kind of battery and ideally you could use a phone app to track


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

And with a pass through it does what????


Years ago there also a tracking device that was like a fishhook that came off/attached to the skin. It didn't stay on the market long.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Typically, RFID doesn't need a battery, you strobe the tag w/ radio waves which power it up and transmit a signal back. Since it's not powered, it may skirt legislation against tracking devices.

The problem is, most scanners are low power and will only excite an even less powerful return signal.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

WillAdams said:


> Typically, RFID doesn't need a battery, you strobe the tag w/ radio waves which power it up and transmit a signal back. Since it's not powered, it may skirt legislation against tracking devices.
> 
> The problem is, most scanners are low power and will only excite an even less powerful return signal.


This is why RFID won't work in it's current iteration. The RFID tag needs to pass through the field in order to be picked up. Most only have a range of a few feet.


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Huntinsker said:


> http://www.google.com/patents/US7632199


For those interested in this idea, be sure to click-on Patent Citations and Referenced By for related inventions.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

dan in mi said:


> And with a pass through it does what????
> 
> 
> Years ago there also a tracking device that was like a fishhook that came off/attached to the skin. It didn't stay on the market long.




I remember seeing this product several years ago. A fishhook like device that was attatched to the front of the arrow/behind the broadhead. It would break off the arrow upon impact and the fishhook would be attached to the hide of the deer and send out a signal to a receiver that came with the kit.

Seems like with today's gps products and other electronics that it would be more likely to work now than it did then. I have wished many times while tracking deer that someone would come up with a device like this that works well and is affordable.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

There used to be a product called BowBug, I don't believe it is available any longer but since it is illegal to use any how, it doesn't make a great deal of difference.

http://www.amazon.ca/BOWBUG-RF-GAME-RECOVERY-KIT/dp/B0028MT6U8

GRIM


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

RFID doesn't have any distance capability. Some states have rules again remote tracking, and it's why lighted nocks are illegal in some states. It is a difficult thing to accomplish.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

roosclan said:


> This is why RFID won't work in it's current iteration. The RFID tag needs to pass through the field in order to be picked up. Most only have a range of a few feet.


This and a few feet is stretching it!

There are lots of starter RFID kits on the market for fairly cheap, but again, if you are close enough to get a RFID ping you found your deer!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Seems that if we really wanted to find a deer that a well trained dog is better than anything else. (to bad they are illegal in most states)


----------



## brad canton (Feb 4, 2010)

http://game-vector.com/


----------

